# Campbell hausfeld Pressure Washer-won't start



## Jim Cahoe (Oct 7, 2009)

Sometime it will run for about 3 seconds. After you pull the cord about 3-4 times there seems to be prussure buid-up in the motor becuase from that point on the cord becomes to tight to pull. A few minutes later you can again pull the cord about 3 times and the same thing happens.

Any suggestions.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

Try holding the trigger on the wand as you pull it over. Its building pressure in the pump that has no where to go and will not let the engine turn over.


----------



## Jim Cahoe (Oct 7, 2009)

*Pressure Washer -Won't start*

Someone suggested it might be a sticky valve. That gas is building up after a couple of pulls with no place to go. If so how do I repair this?


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

rotti1968 said:


> Try holding the trigger on the wand as you pull it over. Its building pressure in the pump that has no where to go and will not let the engine turn over.


try this first before anything and get back with us


----------

